# Best vps for survey Budget less than $30



## Atm fahad (Feb 10, 2018)

I want to buy a vps to do survey job. which vps is best to work in global test market, survey junkie, mintvine and toluna. Price of vps must be less than $30.


----------



## web-project (Feb 16, 2018)

any preferable server location?


----------



## Mangobd (Feb 19, 2018)

Your budget is quiet good for VPS. You can go for managed VPS. It will cost you around $15. You don't have to take the technical headaches so can focus on your job.


----------



## mellisa (Feb 19, 2018)

Whats your resources requirement?


----------



## Atm fahad (Feb 19, 2018)

I want to buy a US location based vps. Ip must be unused. Is there any refund policy in your company? Is your vps suitable for survey job? If you tell me is your vps comfortable with survey junkie, globaltest market, toluna and mintvine? Please answer all of my question.


----------



## mellisa (Feb 20, 2018)

Sorry but we don't provide VPS in US, hope someone will provide you VPS in US as per your requirement.


----------



## Atm fahad (Mar 15, 2018)

Mangobd said:


> Your budget is quiet good for VPS. You can go for managed VPS. It will cost you around $15. You don't have to take the technical headaches so can focus on your job.





Mangobd said:


> Your budget is quiet good for VPS. You can go for managed VPS. It will cost you around $15. You don't have to take the technical headaches so can focus on your job.


Can you give me link of this vps web?


----------

